# Obsessive Barking



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

My bc will do this and we have five dogs in the house, when they all get going.... well its loud... what i did with him was when he started i told him to come, if he came yeah good dog, if not go get him, get his attention, yeah good dog, (if you don't think he'll come you could teather him to you while you are alone) if he is still trying to bark ask him to sit, or down anything to keep his attention on you and not barking, Mighite now gives a litte woof and comes and lies next to me cause he knows thats what he'll have to do... anyways it seemed to work for him


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

You do not have to put up with anything you dont want to in a dog!! 
I would leave a leash on her all the time. That way when she gets going you can grab it and redirect her to focus on you instead. I would try very hard to stop her before she gets going too much. Obviously she has increased this behavior, so its going to be alot of work to stop. Teach her the quiet command also.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Elphaba is alert barking. I WANT my dogs to alert, but to stop after doing so. I trained this by immediately responding to the bark, saying "what's that?!" and placing myself between the dog and the window (or door, or fence), looked (out the window, or opened the door, "checked" the fence) while holding my arms straight out behind me, palms facing the dog, then calmly saying something like *"oh, that's just Gus (dog across the street who barks incessantly)/a squirrel/the wind! OK, That's enough, thank you," * then go about my business. Sometimes doing an exaggerated yawn, licking my lips, turning my back to the dog, arms back palms facing the dog. I got this from Turrid Rugaas, known world-wide for her successful work with reactive and aggressive dogs using calming signals (the yawning, licking lips, etc.). It really, really works. I don't always have to go look now, a simple SHHH with my finger to my lips will do, and a thank you. 

My last puppy was the mouth of the South <groan> yet it barely took a week to change the non-stop barking to one or two barks. Now, she gives a little yip, and waits for me to go check it out, then relaxes and goes about her business. However, when I put my finger to my lips with a SHHH, she just HAS to let out one last yip . . .gotta have the last word, ya know! lol


----------

